# The Bobcat on the logo DOESNT look intimidating!!!



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

It looks SOFT!:laugh: 

I feel sorry for the players that will have to represent that damn cat,and wear those weak jerseys!:hurl:


----------



## Kray_Z_Cat (Jun 11, 2003)

this comin from someone who likes a football team named the Dolphins

lol

sorry... just doin my rightful duty as a Carolinian to defend my teams

Might I ad this is a list of team mascots in which Bobcats is heads and shoulders better than....

1. Clippers .... worst nickname in history... possibly the reason they suck so bad.. WHO WANTS TO BE A CLIPPER

2. Nets... they're good... but they're still... well... Nets

3. Spurs!?! can't even operate on your own

4. Knicks.... Not exactly sure what a Knick is

5. Celtics... I know there has to be some non-irish people in Boston

6. Cavs... Might as well change there name to the Cleveland LeBron and Company's

7 Jazz... name sense in New Orleans

8. Hornets... made sense in Charlotte

9. Bucks... You think the Cheeseheads in Wisconsin were thrilled to be an animal that has a season in which they are allowed to be shot and killed!?!

10. 76ers.... haven't done research this could have historical value but still... come on

I could actually dis all the team mascots if I wanted to but I don't.. so blah:sour: :sour: :sour: :sour:


----------



## pound me (Jun 10, 2003)

*yeah*

I think 76ers might have some historical context, but whatever


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

nets don't get their ball in the nets so that over reacting.

How intimadating are Clippers, sixers, sonics, magic, and Hornets log's huh?


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: yeah*



> Originally posted by <b>pound me</b>!
> I think 76ers might have some historical context, but whatever


1776, 4th of July. Does that mean somthing to you ? I'll give you hints : national feast, the flying of the American flag . . . I bet you see it, and yyyyeeeeeeeesssssssssss you're right, that's :

Independence Day  

you know, the signing of the Declaration of Independence, first read in Philadelphia. The bell in Independence Hall would be renamed the "Liberty Bell" and all . . . :makeadeal 

PS : Man, don't you have history classes in the States or what


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

wow, i thought the 76ers significance was obvious...even the french knew


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Ha, you guys wanna hear something funny??? Back in the roman days the romans used people from France on top of hills just as decoys because even then they were terrible fighters!!!


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Other Bad Names Non- Basketball also
Los Angeles Lakers- There are lakes in L.A.?
Toronto Raptors- What the heck?
Mighty Ducks of Anaheim- It's a duck!
Philadelphia Phillies- That's like a team called the Boston Bostonians
Oakland Athletics- Athletic what?
Buffalo Bills- What's a bill?

Some good names
New England Patriots
Dallas Cowboys/Mavericks
Detroit Pistons/ Redwings
Seattle Mariners


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhatDaddy3100</b>!
> Ha, you guys wanna hear something funny??? Back in the roman days the romans used people from France on top of hills just as decoys because even then they were terrible fighters!!!


Well I guess we can call that a message with an informative matter :yes: 

Like if there's somebody who actually cares about what happened more than 2000 years ago . . . :uhoh:


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Just to add to this post. What is a sonic? and why did they have to "super" it?


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Just to add to this post. What is a sonic? and why did they have to "super" it?


supersonic: [PHYSICS] Of, pertaining to, or dealing with speeds greater than the speed of sound.

The sonics are just really fast. Well, I guess all but Jerome James..


----------



## cantgetright (Jun 11, 2003)

Actually Boeing (based in Seattle) was gonna build some super duper Airplane and it was gonna be called the SuperSonic and that's where the name came from.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Clippers is the only worse than Bobcatts IMO, but the "bob" part just sounds so lame, maybe it's just me


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

it's been mentioned a couple times, but it looks like a football logo to me


----------



## Kray_Z_Cat (Jun 11, 2003)

does anybody that disses the Bobcats name talkin about how gay the bob part is realize that a Bobcats is a REAL FREAKIN animal!?!?!? THAT ORIGINATED IN THE CAROLINA AREA!!!!???? Maybe this whole thing about him namin the team after himself is backwards... maybe he wanted to be named after his team lol


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Here's a brief summary of what team names mean...

Celtics - people of Irish descent
Heat - MIAMI IS HOT
Nets - obvious
Knicks - originally Knickerbockers...term for men's undergarments in the early 20th century
Magic - referenced to Disney's Magic Kingdom
76ers - reference to Independence Day and Philadelphia being the birthplace of America
Wizards - randomly chosen from suggestions

Hawks - obvious
Bobcats - related to the owner also an animal
Bulls - obvious
Pistons - reference to the auto factories in Detroit
Pacers - reference to stock car racing
Raptors - dinosaur
Bucks - male deer
Cavaliers - a pirate 

Mavericks - outlaw cowboys
Nuggets - having to do with gold
Rockets - reference to Houston's space launch sites
Jazz - again reference to New Orleans
Spurs - sharp end on the heel of the boot in western times
Grizzlies- made sense in Vancouver
Hornets - made sense in Charlotte
Timberwolves - obvious

Warriors - not sure
Clippers - boat made famous in harbors of San Diego
Lakers - made sense in Minnesota (Land of 10,000 Lakes)
Suns - similar to Heat
Trail Blazers - reference to Lewis & Clark's Expedition to Oregon in 1804
Kings - obvious
SuperSonics - reference to a sonic boom something travelling faster than the speed of sound


----------

